# Hercus lathe



## colinmuskett (Nov 28, 2018)

The lathe that I brought came with the software to power it on Win 98 still trying to get my head around it. Found a gang tooling block online that fits a quick change tool post but it is several hundred dollars so I think I will make a sub table and fit an aluminium block on it. I could then make a number of blocks with different tooling set ups. As a total novice it seems like a good idea but am I missing something?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 28, 2018)

Seems like that could work.

Pictures?


----------

